# Is anyone doing emitter swaps?



## Brasso (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking for someone to do an emitter swap for me. Very easy job. Just need to remove the old die and reflow a new one. No complicated tear down required.

Thanks,


----------



## _nw (Jun 9, 2016)

Brasso said:


> Looking for someone to do an emitter swap for me. Very easy job. Just need to remove the old die and reflow a new one. No complicated tear down required.
> 
> Thanks,



I just sent a light to gunga to have the emitter swapped earlier this week. I'm excited to see the end results! You might try getting a hold of him.


----------



## AndyF (Jun 13, 2016)

Nitroz has done this for me.


----------



## bartko09 (Jun 13, 2016)

What light Brasso? I do 20 a week. You're right it is one of the easier things to do. Shoot me a PM w the specifics


----------



## ben446 (Nov 9, 2016)

I am also looking for someone to swap out the white emitter on a Tomahawk LE and an NV. I've been told it may be a little tricky. Please PM me.


----------

